# Searching for proof of Jewishness



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
My husband's grandfather fled Germany due to the holocaust and ended up being sponsored by a distant relative in LA, California.
We are now trying to go for the German citizenship option (with some luck!), but we are finding it difficult to locate proof of his grandfather's (grandparents) Jewish faith.
Any advice?
Thanks so much,
Beth


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you even need to prove the grandfather's Jewish heritage? For German nationality purposes, isn't it adequate to prove the nationality? 

But was the grandfather a member of a synagogue in California? That would be a start. Otherwise, you probably need to contact the city or town that he was born and raised in in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Do you even need to prove the grandfather's Jewish heritage? For German nationality purposes, isn't it adequate to prove the nationality?
> 
> But was the grandfather a member of a synagogue in California? That would be a start. Otherwise, you probably need to contact the city or town that he was born and raised in in Germany.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Done both of the those and waiting...thanks for the tips!
Hope France is treating you well--we are loving Scotland:clap2:
Cheers


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pecosa said:


> Hello,
> My husband's grandfather fled Germany due to the holocaust and ended up being sponsored by a distant relative in LA, California.
> We are now trying to go for the German citizenship option (with some luck!), but we are finding it difficult to locate proof of his grandfather's (grandparents) Jewish faith.
> Any advice?
> ...


When exactly did your husband´s grandfather flee? If he was still in Germany on 17 May 1939, he should be part of the census and could be found in the Federal Archive in Berlin-Lichterfelde.

Or maybe you can find something here?

Memorial Book - Victims of the Persecution of Jews under the National Socialist Tyranny in Germany 1933 - 1945

Good luck!


----------

